# Can't Get Modules to load at all

## quintopia

I rebuilt my kernel to add IP tables support, but I must have screwed up somewhere along the line, because now I can't get any modules to load.  dmesg prints hundreds of lines like:

"unrecognized symbol x

module name disagrees about version of x"

It seems like it might be a simple configuration problem or something, but I don't know how modules work.

Any ideas?  Any questions?

----------

## dgaffuri

Yes, please post

```
# head -n 5 Makefile

# ls -l /lib/modules

# uname -r
```

Are you using genkernel? Please post

```
ls -l /boot
```

and your grub(lilo).conf too

----------

## quintopia

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Yes, please post
> 
> ```
> # head -n 5 Makefile
> 
> ...

 

They look like they match to me.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *quintopia wrote:*   

> They look like they match to me.

 

To me too. lilo.conf it's under /etc. May you post the exact error?

----------

## quintopia

like i said, i can't find a lilo.conf or grub.conf, though grub seems to work fine.

here's some messages:

FATAL: Error inserting sk98lin (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```
6: disagrees about version of symbol datagram_poll

ipv6: Unknown symbol datagram_poll

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_getsockopt

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_getsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netlink_broadcast

ipv6: Unknown symbol netlink_broadcast

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ipv6_skip_exthdr

ipv6: Unknown symbol ipv6_skip_exthdr

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_check

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_check

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_create

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_create

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_sync_mss

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_sync_mss

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol rtnetlink_links

ipv6: Unknown symbol rtnetlink_links

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_poll

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_poll

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_reset_timer

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_reset_timer

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_dgram_ops

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_dgram_ops

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __secpath_destroy

ipv6: Unknown symbol __secpath_destroy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_table_clear

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_table_clear

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_queue_tail

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_queue_tail

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_remember_stamp

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_remember_stamp

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_alloc_slab

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_alloc_slab

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_stream_ops

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_stream_ops

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol lock_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol lock_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_open

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_open

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_mc_delete

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_mc_delete

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_kfree_s

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_kfree_s

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol loopback_dev

ipv6: Unknown symbol loopback_dev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_parse_spi

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_parse_spi

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_policy_list

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_policy_list

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __dev_get_by_index

ipv6: Unknown symbol __dev_get_by_index

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_get_by_flags

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_get_by_flags

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_accept

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_do_rcv

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_do_rcv

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_timewait_state_process

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_timewait_state_process

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netlink_unicast

ipv6: Unknown symbol netlink_unicast

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_prot

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_prot

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_remove_pack

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_remove_pack

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_add_protocol

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_add_protocol

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_shutdown

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_shutdown

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_get_by_index

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_get_by_index

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ipv4_specific

ipv6: Unknown symbol ipv4_specific

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_ioctl

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_ioctl

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_free

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_free

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_accept

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __xfrm_route_forward

ipv6: Unknown symbol __xfrm_route_forward

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_listen

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_listen

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_put_port

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_put_port

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_connected_output

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_connected_output

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_base

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_base

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol register_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol free_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_destroy_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_destroy_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_skb

ipv6: Unknown symbol alloc_skb

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_and_csum_datagram_iovec

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy_and_csum_datagram_iovec

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_rcv_established

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_rcv_established

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_simple_retransmit

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_simple_retransmit

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_resolve_output

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_resolve_output

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_make_synack

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_make_synack

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_sendmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_sendmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_alloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_alloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_create_openreq_child

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_create_openreq_child

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_rebuild_header

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_rebuild_header

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_checksum

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_checksum

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_socketpair

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_socketpair

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_init_xmit_timers

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_init_xmit_timers

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip4_datagram_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip4_datagram_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_queue_purge

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_queue_purge

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_parse_options

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_parse_options

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_mmap

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_mmap

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_sendmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_sendmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_get_timestamp

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_get_timestamp

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __pskb_pull_tail

ipv6: Unknown symbol __pskb_pull_tail

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_setsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_sendpage

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_sendpage

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xrlim_allow

ipv6: Unknown symbol xrlim_allow

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

ipv6: Unknown symbol netif_rx

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_cmsg_recv

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_cmsg_recv

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_mc_add

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_mc_add

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_common_recvmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_common_recvmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_generic_getfrag

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_generic_getfrag

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_dgram_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_dgram_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_replay_advance

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_replay_advance

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_hook_slow

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_free_slab

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_free_slab

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __dst_free

ipv6: Unknown symbol __dst_free

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_common_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_common_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_parms_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_parms_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dst_alloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol dst_alloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_check_req

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_check_req

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __rta_fill

ipv6: Unknown symbol __rta_fill

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_realloc_headroom

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_realloc_headroom

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_rfree

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_rfree

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_unregister_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_unregister_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_i_ino

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_i_ino

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_del_protocol

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_del_protocol

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_destroy

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_destroy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_changeaddr

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_changeaddr

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_create_kern

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_create_kern

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_sendmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_sendmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol alloc_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_hooks

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_recv_datagram

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_recv_datagram

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_destroy_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_destroy_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol pneigh_enqueue

ipv6: Unknown symbol pneigh_enqueue

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_inherit_port

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_inherit_port

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_bind_hash

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_bind_hash

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_table_init

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_table_init

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_clone

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_clone

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_getsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol icmp_send

ipv6: Unknown symbol icmp_send

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_sendpage

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_sendpage

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_conn_request

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_conn_request

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol rtnetlink_put_metrics

ipv6: Unknown symbol rtnetlink_put_metrics

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_rcv_state_process

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_rcv_state_process

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_sysctl_register

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_sysctl_register

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_route_output_key

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_route_output_key

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_poll

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_poll

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_dst_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_dst_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_prot

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_prot

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_policy_register_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_policy_register_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol rtnl

ipv6: Unknown symbol rtnl

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdevice

ipv6: Unknown symbol unregister_netdevice

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_unhash

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_unhash

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_clear_xmit_timers

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_clear_xmit_timers

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_listen

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_listen

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_delete_keepalive_timer

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_delete_keepalive_timer

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __kfree_skb

ipv6: Unknown symbol __kfree_skb

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_init_data

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_init_data

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_register_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_register_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol release_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol release_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol secpath_dup

ipv6: Unknown symbol secpath_dup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdevice

ipv6: Unknown symbol register_netdevice

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_free_datagram

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_free_datagram

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __ip_select_ident

ipv6: Unknown symbol __ip_select_ident

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_i_uid

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_i_uid

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_user_policy

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_user_policy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_bits

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy_bits

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_recvmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_recvmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_wfree

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_wfree

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_queue_xmit

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_queue_xmit

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_queue_xmit

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_queue_xmit

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_wmalloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_wmalloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_alloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_alloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_add_pack

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_add_pack

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_reset_keepalive_timer

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_reset_keepalive_timer

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_dequeue

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_dequeue

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_send_check

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_send_check

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_shutdown

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_shutdown

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_common_getsockopt

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_common_getsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_close

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_close

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_child_process

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_child_process

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_check_expire

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_check_expire

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_ifdown

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_ifdown

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ___pskb_trim

ipv6: Unknown symbol ___pskb_trim

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_setsockopt

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_setsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_ioctl

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_ioctl

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_and_csum_bits

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy_and_csum_bits

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_run_filter

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_run_filter

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_disconnect

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_disconnect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dst_destroy

ipv6: Unknown symbol dst_destroy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __xfrm_policy_check

ipv6: Unknown symbol __xfrm_policy_check

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_update

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_update

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_sysctl_unregister

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_sysctl_unregister

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_common_setsockopt

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_common_setsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netlink_set_err

ipv6: Unknown symbol netlink_set_err

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __xfrm_state_destroy

ipv6: Unknown symbol __xfrm_state_destroy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_parms_alloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_parms_alloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netdev_state_change

ipv6: Unknown symbol netdev_state_change

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_datagram_iovec

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy_datagram_iovec

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __dev_get_by_name

ipv6: Unknown symbol __dev_get_by_name

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol pskb_expand_head

ipv6: Unknown symbol pskb_expand_head

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_stream_write_space

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_stream_write_space

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_disconnect

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_disconnect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_replay_check

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_replay_check

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_sock_destruct

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_sock_destruct

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_alloc_send_skb

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_alloc_send_skb

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_policy_unregister_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_policy_unregister_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_kmalloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_kmalloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_under_panic

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_under_panic

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_syn_recv_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_syn_recv_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_stream_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_stream_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol pneigh_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol pneigh_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_register

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_register

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_checksum_help

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_checksum_help

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol datagram_poll

ipv6: Unknown symbol datagram_poll

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_getsockopt

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_getsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netlink_broadcast

ipv6: Unknown symbol netlink_broadcast

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ipv6_skip_exthdr

ipv6: Unknown symbol ipv6_skip_exthdr

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_check

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_check

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_create

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_create

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_sync_mss

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_sync_mss

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol rtnetlink_links

ipv6: Unknown symbol rtnetlink_links

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_poll

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_poll

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_reset_timer

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_reset_timer

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_dgram_ops

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_dgram_ops

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __secpath_destroy

ipv6: Unknown symbol __secpath_destroy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_table_clear

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_table_clear

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_queue_tail

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_queue_tail

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_remember_stamp

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_remember_stamp

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_alloc_slab

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_alloc_slab

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_stream_ops

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_stream_ops

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol lock_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol lock_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_open

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_open

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_mc_delete

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_mc_delete

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_kfree_s

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_kfree_s

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol loopback_dev

ipv6: Unknown symbol loopback_dev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_parse_spi

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_parse_spi

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_policy_list

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_policy_list

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __dev_get_by_index

ipv6: Unknown symbol __dev_get_by_index

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_get_by_flags

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_get_by_flags

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_accept

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_do_rcv

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_do_rcv

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_timewait_state_process

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_timewait_state_process

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netlink_unicast

ipv6: Unknown symbol netlink_unicast

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_prot

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_prot

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_remove_pack

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_remove_pack

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_add_protocol

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_add_protocol

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_shutdown

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_shutdown

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_get_by_index

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_get_by_index

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ipv4_specific

ipv6: Unknown symbol ipv4_specific

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_ioctl

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_ioctl

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_free

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_free

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_accept

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __xfrm_route_forward

ipv6: Unknown symbol __xfrm_route_forward

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_listen

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_listen

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_put_port

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_put_port

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_connected_output

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_connected_output

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_base

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_base

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol register_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol free_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_destroy_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_destroy_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_skb

ipv6: Unknown symbol alloc_skb

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy_and_csum_datagram_iovec

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy_and_csum_datagram_iovec

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_rcv_established

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_rcv_established

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_simple_retransmit

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_simple_retransmit

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_resolve_output

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_resolve_output

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_make_synack

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_make_synack

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol udp_sendmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol udp_sendmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_alloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_alloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_create_openreq_child

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_create_openreq_child

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_rebuild_header

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_rebuild_header

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_checksum

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_checksum

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_socketpair

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_socketpair

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_init_xmit_timers

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_init_xmit_timers

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip4_datagram_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip4_datagram_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_queue_purge

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_queue_purge

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_parse_options

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_parse_options

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_mmap

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_mmap

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_sendmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_sendmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_get_timestamp

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_get_timestamp

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __pskb_pull_tail

ipv6: Unknown symbol __pskb_pull_tail

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_setsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_no_sendpage

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_no_sendpage

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xrlim_allow

ipv6: Unknown symbol xrlim_allow

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

ipv6: Unknown symbol netif_rx

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_cmsg_recv

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_cmsg_recv

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dev_mc_add

ipv6: Unknown symbol dev_mc_add

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_common_recvmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_common_recvmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_generic_getfrag

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_generic_getfrag

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_dgram_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_dgram_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_replay_advance

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_replay_advance

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_hook_slow

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_free_slab

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_free_slab

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __dst_free

ipv6: Unknown symbol __dst_free

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sk_common_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol sk_common_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_parms_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_parms_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol dst_alloc

ipv6: Unknown symbol dst_alloc

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_check_req

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_check_req

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __rta_fill

ipv6: Unknown symbol __rta_fill

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_realloc_headroom

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_realloc_headroom

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_rfree

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_rfree

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_unregister_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_unregister_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_i_ino

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_i_ino

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_del_protocol

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_del_protocol

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_destroy

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_destroy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_changeaddr

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_changeaddr

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_create_kern

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_create_kern

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_sendmsg

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_sendmsg

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_netdev

ipv6: Unknown symbol alloc_netdev

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_accept

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_hooks

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_recv_datagram

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_recv_datagram

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_destroy_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_destroy_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol pneigh_enqueue

ipv6: Unknown symbol pneigh_enqueue

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_inherit_port

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_inherit_port

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_bind_hash

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_bind_hash

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_table_init

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_table_init

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_copy

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_copy

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol skb_clone

ipv6: Unknown symbol skb_clone

ipv6: Unknown symbol nf_getsockopt

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol icmp_send

ipv6: Unknown symbol icmp_send

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_release

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_release

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_sendpage

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_sendpage

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_conn_request

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_conn_request

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol rtnetlink_put_metrics

ipv6: Unknown symbol rtnetlink_put_metrics

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_rcv_state_process

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_rcv_state_process

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_sysctl_register

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_sysctl_register

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol ip_route_output_key

ipv6: Unknown symbol ip_route_output_key

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_poll

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_poll

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_dst_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_dst_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_prot

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_prot

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_policy_register_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_policy_register_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol rtnl

ipv6: Unknown symbol rtnl

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdevice

ipv6: Unknown symbol unregister_netdevice

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_unhash

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_unhash

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_clear_xmit_timers

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_clear_xmit_timers

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol inet_listen

ipv6: Unknown symbol inet_listen

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_delete_keepalive_timer

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_delete_keepalive_timer

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol __kfree_skb

ipv6: Unknown symbol __kfree_skb

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol sock_init_data

ipv6: Unknown symbol sock_init_data

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol tcp_v4_connect

ipv6: Unknown symbol tcp_v4_connect

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol neigh_lookup

ipv6: Unknown symbol neigh_lookup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol xfrm_state_register_afinfo

ipv6: Unknown symbol xfrm_state_register_afinfo

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol release_sock

ipv6: Unknown symbol release_sock

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol secpath_dup

ipv6: Unknown symbol secpath_dup

ipv6: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdevice

ipv6: Unknown symbol register_netdevice

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

sk98lin: Unknown symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol eth_type_trans

sk98lin: Unknown symbol eth_type_trans

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

sk98lin: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol register_netdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol free_netdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_skb

sk98lin: Unknown symbol alloc_skb

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

sk98lin: Unknown symbol netif_rx

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol skb_pad

sk98lin: Unknown symbol skb_pad

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_etherdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol alloc_etherdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol __kfree_skb

sk98lin: Unknown symbol __kfree_skb

```

----------

## JSharku

You'll find grub.conf in /boot/grub/grub.conf, you may need to mount /boot to get to it. I'm not sure that this is what's causing your problem, but there is an option "Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)" in 

```
 Location:                                                                                                                                           │

  │     -> Loadable module support                                                                                                                        │

  │       -> Enable loadable module support (MODULES [=y]) 
```

 I've never used it myself, so I don't even know if that's the problem, but you could check this.

Sharku

----------

## dgaffuri

Did you run

```
make modules_install
```

after rebuilding kernel?

----------

## quintopia

thanks, i'll try it.  i ran make install && make modules_install yes.

----------

## quintopia

the versioning thing is enabled.  should i unenable?

----------

## dgaffuri

 *quintopia wrote:*   

> the versioning thing is enabled.  should i unenable?

 

Yes, try it.

----------

## quintopia

okay, i did it and it broke the boot.  a null dereference the kernel can't handle when dhcpcd is run which results in a kernel panic and the network card interrupts not being handled.  what to do now?

----------

## dgaffuri

Seems there's something messed there. Try to start from scratch. Save your config file and rebuild the kernel

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ..

make mrproper

cp ../.config .

make

make modules_install

make install

```

Keep an entry for your old kernel in grub.conf to be able to reboot if something goes wrong.

----------

## quintopia

I deleted all my modules and built them all again.  There are less errors now.  Does anyone know what the symbols have to do with:

```
sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

sk98lin: Unknown symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol eth_type_trans

sk98lin: Unknown symbol eth_type_trans

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

sk98lin: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol register_netdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol register_netdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol free_netdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_skb

sk98lin: Unknown symbol alloc_skb

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

sk98lin: Unknown symbol netif_rx

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol skb_pad

sk98lin: Unknown symbol skb_pad

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_etherdev

sk98lin: Unknown symbol alloc_etherdev

sk98lin: disagrees about version of symbol __kfree_skb

sk98lin: Unknown symbol __kfree_skb
```

----------

## dgaffuri

Have you tried to compile sklin in kernel instead of building a module? And

1) there's a new (reccomended) version of sklin, named skge (don't know if it's already there in 2.6.11)

2) I would try to updgrade the kernel at least at stable 2.6.12

Nothing to do with your problem, but which network card do you have exactly? Post your

```
lspci
```

output?

----------

## quintopia

marvell yukon gigabit.  the firewire module won't work either (ohci1394).  they both worked fine before i rebuilt with netfilter, so I'd like to avoid trying to upgrade the kernel if possible.

----------

